# Garage new build



## aerodynamic18

Hey guys I am in the process of building a new garage. The foundations were poured on Thursday and the brickies start on Monday. Question I have is the space is 7m x 6m and im looking for lighting for it. I was thinking 8 led battons? in 2 banks of 4 on the roof. DO you think this would be overkill or just right? Want there to be plenty of light 
Also what's the best way to host photos these days?


----------



## Cookies

aerodynamic18 said:


> Hey guys I am in the process of building a new garage. The foundations were poured on Thursday and the brickies start on Monday. Question I have is the space is 7m x 6m and im looking for lighting for it. I was thinking 8 led battons? in 2 banks of 4 on the roof. DO you think this would be overkill or just right? Want there to be plenty of light
> 
> Also what's the best way to host photos these days?





aerodynamic18 said:


> Hey guys I am in the process of building a new garage. The foundations were poured on Thursday and the brickies start on Monday. Question I have is the space is 7m x 6m and im looking for lighting for it. I was thinking 8 led battons? in 2 banks of 4 on the roof. DO you think this would be overkill or just right? Want there to be plenty of light
> 
> Also what's the best way to host photos these days?


I think the two banks of 4 would be great. I'd much rather have too much than two little. You could maybe separately switch each bank, perhaps.

I fitted two 5ft battens from Screwfix in my mum's single garage, and the light output is genuinely excellent

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I have 4 x 4ft led tubes in a 5 x 5 garage and they do a descent job.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ENERGIZER-...LED+4ft+Tube&qid=1573987558&s=lighting&sr=1-3

I got these but not at the price as they were plug and play into old tube holders. Obviously there are cheaper when doing a new installation as the wiring is much simpler.

I have been using imgur for pictures. You "copy" the BBCode from the site and paste it here


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

When you are at the fitting-out stage you can never put in too many lights or power sockets. ....... or air-line sockets. ......... or shelves.

Derek.


----------



## aerodynamic18

So foundations dug










Concrete poured










Concrete set and block in place ready for brickies tomorrow


----------



## aerodynamic18

Cookies said:


> I think the two banks of 4 would be great. I'd much rather have too much than two little. You could maybe separately switch each bank, perhaps.
> 
> I fitted two 5ft battens from Screwfix in my mum's single garage, and the light output is genuinely excellent
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yea I agree id rather have too many rather than not enough! I was planning to have both banks on separate switches


----------



## aerodynamic18

Derek-Eddleston said:


> When you are at the fitting-out stage you can never put in too many lights or power sockets. ....... or air-line sockets. ......... or shelves.
> 
> Derek.


Agree. Once the walls are out I will decide. Ill do the airline bits myself but get them to do sockets and lights


----------



## aerodynamic18

Thats what it should look like lol 7m long and 6m wide.


----------



## GSB1

I have just installed 2 x 1.5m Xcite 3500 lumen 4000K LED battens in my double garage. Ample and very pleasing light for my purposes (I had 2 bulbs amounting to about 1700 lumen before). You could go with more without it being OTT if you want it Kitchen bright corner to corner, but not a lot more.

I like the Xcite battens, I also have a 6200 lumen batten in my loft. Good quality and easy to fit. Class 1 so takes an earth and has terminals to feed the next lamp.


----------



## aerodynamic18

GSB1 said:


> I have just installed 2 x 1.5m Xcite 3500 lumen 4000K LED battens in my double garage. Ample and very pleasing light for my purposes (I had 2 bulbs amounting to about 1700 lumen before). You could go with more without it being OTT if you want it Kitchen bright corner to corner, but not a lot more.
> 
> I like the Xcite battens, I also have a 6200 lumen batten in my loft. Good quality and easy to fit. Class 1 so takes an earth and has terminals to feed the next lamp.


Where do you get them?


----------



## GSB1

aerodynamic18 said:


> Where do you get them?


Manufacturer's site:
https://www.xciteledlighting.co.uk/products/batten/

They are stocked by CEF:
https://www.cef.co.uk/catalogue/categories/batten-lighting-led-battens?brand[]=wh_160843


----------



## aerodynamic18

Some updates








Progress has been hampered by the rain but finally all the walls are completed and the plan is to get it roofed asap. Looking forward to getting it watertight


----------



## sbrocks

Wow! Such a space!


----------



## MSwiss

Looking good!

A late response but I have fitted these in mom and dads place - https://www.cef.co.uk/catalogue/products/4837549-28w-5ft-led-steel-batten-fitting-4000k

Xcite also from CEF, I ordered at 4.00pm had them next day no delivery charge !

Looking forward to seeing how yours progresses.


----------



## Hede

Looking good &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## aerodynamic18

MSwiss said:


> Looking good!
> 
> A late response but I have fitted these in mom and dads place - https://www.cef.co.uk/catalogue/products/4837549-28w-5ft-led-steel-batten-fitting-4000k
> 
> Xcite also from CEF, I ordered at 4.00pm had them next day no delivery charge !
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how yours progresses.


Are they nice and bright?


----------



## aerodynamic18

Thanks all. Not sure how much will get done before Xmas but lets see!


----------



## John-R-

You building a garage or a nuclear bunker! High density blocks laid on their side will be super strong.

John


----------



## JWO

Thats what I thought too! that's better spec than most houses!

Good to see you photoshopped on the sunlight too!

PS - looks great though


----------



## aerodynamic18

yea no idea why the blocks are like that but thats what the architects specced. looks nice and solid lol


----------



## MSwiss

aerodynamic18 said:


> Are they nice and bright?


Yeah they seem really good, I only fitted two and its plenty for their needs. I would guess you would want more than normal as you will require more light for polishing etc.

Its looking great btw!


----------



## chuckleuk

aerodynamic18 said:


> yea no idea why the blocks are like that but thats what the architects specced. looks nice and solid lol


Great thread and loving the updates, do you mind me asking what your predictions are for the cost to get it built with an empty shell? I'm thinking of something similar myself


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I love these types of thread. Looking great aero.
Are you planning on boarding out some of the roof for storage? Also, what sort of roofing are you putting on this aeroplane hanger?


----------



## aerodynamic18

GeeWhizRS said:


> I love these types of thread. Looking great aero.
> Are you planning on boarding out some of the roof for storage? Also, what sort of roofing are you putting on this aeroplane hanger?


yea the ceiling will be plastered and I plan to board above it with the suitable flooring so that if I do turn it into a room I won't have to rip it up again. There will be a hatch and a loft ladder fitted for access atm. The outside will be rendered in its base colour (concrete grey) and left to settle for 6m to a yr and then the final colour will be applied (white) The roof will be black flat tiles which they hope to have on by the weekend as they have started to felt it today


----------



## aerodynamic18

chuckleuk said:


> Great thread and loving the updates, do you mind me asking what your predictions are for the cost to get it built with an empty shell? I'm thinking of something similar myself


It should be between30-35k inc internal and external plastering, wired and an electric insulated roller door with remote and side door. Its a little more due to the attic trusses we fitted so we could turn it into a room at a later stage and the garage is part of our renovation to the house we bought at the start of the year as to do it we had to demolish the existing garage but it was small and damp. Currently all my stuff is in a shipping container so I can't want to get rid of that and get it all in the garage!


----------



## aerodynamic18

John-R- said:


> You building a garage or a nuclear bunker! High density blocks laid on their side will be super strong.
> 
> John


I did enquire why they are like that and it's due to the open space/span with no steel or pillars or internal walls means the blocks need to be like that for strength so obviously needed


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Makes sense. Looking forward to the completion photos. Looks a nice Christmas present.
Now the main thing is not to fill it full of crap!  . Just spray bottles and polishes etcs...


----------



## aerodynamic18

GeeWhizRS said:


> Makes sense. Looking forward to the completion photos. Looks a nice Christmas present.
> Now the main thing is not to fill it full of crap!  . Just spray bottles and polishes etcs...


don't worry I keep it clean and lack of crap


----------



## aerodynamic18

Roof half done. They need more slates to complete the back. They plan to render it as soon as they get back from the Christmas break so moving along rightly


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Is there any reason for a new build why the builder has gone for wooden soffits, barge boards and what looks like gable ends?

I see new build houses and the only bit of wood visible is to hold the gutter.

It looks to be a very sturdy construction.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Andy from Sandy said:


> Is there any reason for a new build why the builder has gone for wooden soffits, barge boards and what looks like gable ends?
> 
> I see new build houses and the only bit of wood visible is to hold the gutter.
> 
> It looks to be a very sturdy construction.


They will all be covered in plastic once the gutter is fitted so you won't see any wood


----------



## aerodynamic18

GSB1 said:


> I have just installed 2 x 1.5m Xcite 3500 lumen 4000K LED battens in my double garage. Ample and very pleasing light for my purposes (I had 2 bulbs amounting to about 1700 lumen before). You could go with more without it being OTT if you want it Kitchen bright corner to corner, but not a lot more.
> 
> I like the Xcite battens, I also have a 6200 lumen batten in my loft. Good quality and easy to fit. Class 1 so takes an earth and has terminals to feed the next lamp.


can I check what wattage ones you got? Im thinking 4 of these for the space should be good. Anyone any opinions?
https://www.cef.co.uk/catalogue/products/4837559


----------



## GSB1

aerodynamic18 said:


> can I check what wattage ones you got?


The 1.5m 3500 lumen strips are 28W each.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Update time. But no photos atm. The 1st scratch coat internal and external has been done as well as 1st fix electrics so it’s moving along again.


----------



## duffy02

Why go block on flat inside?


----------



## aerodynamic18

duffy02 said:


> Why go block on flat inside?


it was to do with loading apparently


----------



## aerodynamic18

bit of an update. Forgot to take an outside photo! will do that soon. The carpenters are currently using the garage itself as a workshop for our main build so its kind of stopped atm but thats ok as it helps the main build. The 5m garage door is now ordered and the side door should be ordered this week with the rest of our windows. But the upstairs has been floored and is a fantastic space. Man cave central lol


















The ceiling in the garage plasterboarded. Lights are here as recommended earlier in the post


----------



## aerodynamic18

ceiling/floor is insulated. SO with the walls and door insulated it should be cosy enough. I plan to get a rubber style floor in the garage which should help as well


----------



## Nick-ST

Coming along nicely! I would definitely recommend Duramat if that is the type of thing you are looking at? Done mine around 6 months ago


----------



## aerodynamic18

Nick-ST said:


> Coming along nicely! I would definitely recommend Duramat if that is the type of thing you are looking at? Done mine around 6 months ago


yea thats exactly what im going for. Either from them or bigdug I think tbh. Just want black or grey circles


----------



## aerodynamic18

Thats the outside atm


----------



## S3LDM

Hi, I have installed 200mm diameter LED panel lights resessed into the ceiling, I have also fitted LED track lighting around the edge of the ceiling to focus lighting on the all sides of a car, as well as some wall mounted LED strip lights. To give you some food for thought.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu-TDi

S3LDM said:


> Hi, I have installed 200mm diameter LED panel lights resessed into the ceiling, I have also fitted LED track lighting around the edge of the ceiling to focus lighting on the all sides of a car, as well as some wall mounted LED strip lights. To give you some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


THAT IS SWEET :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

S3LDM...that is a great set up and a garage I would be over the moon with.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Looks fantastic! So due to lockdown it’s not as far along as I would have liked but the outside is fully rendered and the scaffolding is down. The ceiling and 2 walls are plastered and they have run the electric and water to it now so progress is moving. I hope to get power in it soon. They are having an issue getting hold of the garage door person so that’s annoying but maybe next week things will change? I’ll post a picture update soon


----------



## GeeWhizRS

That looks brilliant, well done.
Of course the first thing that crossed my mind was "He's got one of those sectional roll up garages they do the beer can challenge on." If you haven't seen it enjoy.... 



:thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Looks great dude


----------



## aerodynamic18

GeeWhizRS said:


> That looks brilliant, well done.
> Of course the first thing that crossed my mind was "He's got one of those sectional roll up garages they do the beer can challenge on." If you haven't seen it enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Thats fantastic lol


----------



## v_r_s

Looks unbelievable a detailers paradise!!is this with work in mind for you or just as you wanted it ?

We talking upwards of £20gs ? Curious as km oblivious to extension costs etc


----------



## Itstony

I did my own and the progress was not as good as yours. It was really hard work as 90% of all work I did alone as n when I could. The roof is similar and in hindsight wished I had it the other way apex the other way, but for reasons may not be for you. that was a mare, persuaded to let guys do my brickwork and roof and was away working. That was doomed the moment i drove in the gates. That came off, but enough on that.
Guessing it is approx 8x6m? not so easy on depth depending on camera.
Change ya mind on the ped/door I see. did you consider it down near the bench? Good fire escape factor.
It's looking really lovely and clean n bright. Will check back for progress, good luck :thumb:

ps. Yesterday finished install of a set of of photo cells into control 50cm up. Adds better safety of accidental closing and overdue. Will get a a sefety edge soon too just for belt n braces. One scare was enough.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Itstony said:


> I did my own and the progress was not as good as yours. It was really hard work as 90% of all work I did alone as n when I could. The roof is similar and in hindsight wished I had it the other way apex the other way, but for reasons may not be for you. that was a mare, persuaded to let guys do my brickwork and roof and was away working. That was doomed the moment i drove in the gates. That came off, but enough on that.
> Guessing it is approx 8x6m? not so easy on depth depending on camera.
> Change ya mind on the ped/door I see. did you consider it down near the bench? Good fire escape factor.
> It's looking really lovely and clean n bright. Will check back for progress, good luck :thumb:
> 
> ps. Yesterday finished install of a set of of photo cells into control 50cm up. Adds better safety of accidental closing and overdue. Will get a a sefety edge soon too just for belt n braces. One scare was enough.


The roof I wanted that way as a privacy thing due to the houses behind. The space above is fantastic and I am Tempted in the near future to complete the build up there but it's on hold atm. The more complete garage isn't mine it's someone else's. I wish mine was done! Shouldn't be too long but really will depend on the doors tbh oh and it's 7x6


----------



## Itstony

Oh yeah, sorry about that, that explains the door missing:wall: Apologies for that
I was also going to ask about the upper part and if you will utilise that space? I can't really do that and I got to like the open plan of it now and good for the lighting.
Good luck and will be back to check later:wave:


----------



## Storry

S3LDM said:


> Hi, I have installed 200mm diameter LED panel lights resessed into the ceiling, I have also fitted LED track lighting around the edge of the ceiling to focus lighting on the all sides of a car, as well as some wall mounted LED strip lights. To give you some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Absolutely fantastic that! :thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18

The garage door guy finally turned up! So hopefully in the next week I’ll have a door!! Then only the side door needed (they were out this week)and its watertight


----------



## aerodynamic18

So after the last update nothing happened until last night! The garage door has been delivered so will get fitted tomorrow can’t wait. Once it’s in they will be able to do the floor and then I can get painting  excited


----------



## aerodynamic18

Finally some pics  As you can see the garage is now rendered and the lights and guttering are on. Now all I need is the floor poured and things can really get going!




























These are all pics of it being fitted. Ill put it down later and take a proper pic


----------



## Andyblue

Coming on nicely :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

How exciting dude, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamic18

Door fully fitted and closed. Cant wait to get the floor in then its pretty much done (bar side door!)


----------



## mechrepairs

Look great.

Carl


----------



## Woodsmoke

i just had a wee moment on my first read of this thread...


----------



## aerodynamic18

Woodsmoke said:


> i just had a wee moment on my first read of this thread...


Glad your enjoying it lol :lol:


----------



## Phil H

looking good! I can recommed Swisstrax Ribtrax flooring


----------



## aerodynamic18

Ok guys I know I need to get an updated pic but tbh I’m having a nightmare with the side door. The builder has put on a temp one but really want the proper upvc on but I hope it arrives soon. What I wanted to ask was what do ppl use to heat there garage. I mean whilst standing in it working lol. I have a small fan heater but it really only works when ur in front of it! Any advise would be great


----------



## Ctreanor13

My uncle has a small kerosene (I think) and has it sitting there and after a while the whole garage does heat. The diesel / KERO blow heaters are awesome for a large space but may be Overkill. Have you space to add a small wood burner stove in a corner? Failing that, storage heaters or just a bigger fan heater lol.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Yea thinking a larger fan one might be the best idea. I saw the small diesel ones but they say they need ventilated which kind of defeats the point lol


----------



## grunty-motor

i use 2 electric heaters that i put on when in the garage - one on frost setting all the time. if i had space, would use a small wood burner.

in my limited experience gas / space heaters / etc can lead to condensation.


----------



## JordanE

Garage looks amazing! 

I didn’t see but is this double skin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamic18

JordanE said:


> Garage looks amazing!
> 
> I didn't see but is this double skin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry yes it is. Insulated in the walls and also the ceiling of the garage


----------



## aerodynamic18

Sorry its been quite a while on the garage front but tbh all the money went on the rest of the building. I have all the doors sorted and lights up and finally last week got racking to sort out all my stuff. I also have my bench sorted too so ill get some pics of that soon


----------



## ridders66

aerodynamic18 said:


> Hey guys I am in the process of building a new garage. The foundations were poured on Thursday and the brickies start on Monday. Question I have is the space is 7m x 6m and im looking for lighting for it. I was thinking 8 led battons? in 2 banks of 4 on the roof. DO you think this would be overkill or just right? Want there to be plenty of light
> Also what's the best way to host photos these days?


I installed some of the square light panels which are commonly found in office suspended ceilings. My local electrical merchants sell these, and also sell a metal box to fit them into when not using them in suspended ceilings. They are great. Whatever you go for, my advice is not to get cool white. Go for daylight LEDs. A bright, natural light. Perfect for working underneath, it doesn't strain your eyes as its more natural, and makes cool white look yellow in comparison.

Edit: Just seen the date on this thread, you're garage will be built, furnished, lit, and probably ready for a repaint now.:lol:


----------



## aerodynamic18

ridders66 said:


> I installed some of the square light panels which are commonly found in office suspended ceilings. My local electrical merchants sell these, and also sell a metal box to fit them into when not using them in suspended ceilings. They are great. Whatever you go for, my advice is not to get cool white. Go for daylight LEDs. A bright, natural light. Perfect for working underneath, it doesn't strain your eyes as its more natural, and makes cool white look yellow in comparison.
> 
> Edit: Just seen the date on this thread, you're garage will be built, furnished, lit, and probably ready for a repaint now.:lol:


built but only the funishing is beginning now due to money going elsewhere


----------



## JordanE

Got any updates ?


----------

